# Derealization + Questioning Life



## ss1984

When you are going through periods of derealization with your anxiety, do you ever feel like life seems meaningless? I sometimes start to get constant thoughts where I question what life is, and try to find an overall purpose. Everything seems sort of strange and I feel like I'm the only one who thinks this way while others just go on enjoying everything about life. w/b if you've ever had similar thoughts! When I'm not going through a period of anxiety and derealization, I feel totally happy and "normal," so these kinds of negative thoughts are very frightening to me.


----------



## RenZimE

ss1984 said:


> When you are going through periods of derealization with your anxiety, do you ever feel like life seems meaningless? I sometimes start to get constant thoughts where I question what life is, and try to find an overall purpose. Everything seems sort of strange and I feel like I'm the only one who thinks this way while others just go on enjoying everything about life. w/b if you've ever had similar thoughts! When I'm not going through a period of anxiety and derealization, I feel totally happy and "normal," so these kinds of negative thoughts are very frightening to me.


I'm suffering from these very thoughts as we speak. They're really quite disturbing, sometimes even threatening to ones sanity, but they'll pass with time. Being able to tell myself this is just about all that keeps me on the straight and narrow. You'll get past it dude, just keep faith in yourself regardless of what your mind and senses are telling you.


----------



## Freya4SmilesAgain

Im also feeling that atm and it's horrible. I feel like im ruining my relationship cos Im breaking down all the time and feeling like I don't want to live, The only thing keeping me here is my bf. Thats it. And i can't lose that or I'll not live. Sometimes it's okay like u sed but a lot of the time it's hard. If u want to talk then maye we could kinda support each other. XxX


----------



## blackout15

ss1984 said:


> When you are going through periods of derealization with your anxiety, do you ever feel like life seems meaningless? I sometimes start to get constant thoughts where I question what life is, and try to find an overall purpose. Everything seems sort of strange and I feel like I'm the only one who thinks this way while others just go on enjoying everything about life. w/b if you've ever had similar thoughts! When I'm not going through a period of anxiety and derealization, I feel totally happy and "normal," so these kinds of negative thoughts are very frightening to me.


I think that people who suffer from DP, tend to be very analytical. They ponder over life so hard, that their perception of existence becomes dream like, because they can't find any valid answers to explain life. That was my experience, at least. Trust me though, you're definitely not the only one like this.


----------



## Brando2600




----------



## chippy!

blackout15 said:


> I think that people who suffer from DP, tend to be very analytical. They ponder over life so hard, that their perception of existence becomes dream like, because they can't find any valid answers to explain life. That was my experience, at least. Trust me though, you're definitely not the only one like this.


Best post I've ever read. Completely agree! There's definitely a link between being an analytical person and suffering with DP. Do them people who don't give a dam and do things without a thought get dp?
It seems like post people who get dp are either lost, question the meaning of life, analyse every situation, or over think things deeply. Is there also a link with intelligence also maybe?


----------



## guitarman

chippy! said:


> Best post I've ever read. Completely agree! There's definitely a link between being an analytical person and suffering with DP. Do them people who don't give a dam and do things without a thought get dp?
> It seems like post people who get dp are either lost, question the meaning of life, analyse every situation, or over think things deeply. Is there also a link with intelligence also maybe?


You said a mouthful. My whole life is analyzing myself and everything around me. I drive my wife nuts on the golf course as I analyze everything about every shot. My career in I.T. is nothing but troubleshooting and analyzing. Needless to say I'm very good at my job. I also have my music, playing guitar to keep me occupied. Its when I start analyzing my feelings my body, etc that I get in to trouble. What has probably got me through life with DP for over 30 years is providing things outside my self to analyze. The thing about anxiety and DP is you have to occupy your mind with something out side your self so you don't get caught up in analyzing your self. Probably because of this I will never fully retire. But I'm ok with working on something for the rest of my life.


----------



## Navstep

Hello, recently since I woke up to a few .. 'truths' so to speak, if there is such a thing, I realised something important. I'm not saying do not question everything around you, it is okay to feel alien to this world, it's okay, but don't be afraid, don't be afraid it's not real, don't be afraid you're the only thing that can read the screen in front of you, you won't believe me, I don't believe me, but we're in this together, somehow..

We have to find home within our hearts. If we can't prove or settle anywhere else, we need to find home here! We gotta make it work, because its the journey.

Good luck xx


----------



## alglaze

hi im 16 and i am having these crazy feelings for the past like 5 months and i go to a psychiatrist and its not working and i have only a few moments a day were i feel normal. this is when i dont think about or i am having fun with my friends. it started one time after i had a panic attack after smoking pot (not my first time smoking). i just wanna know what people do to eliminate or cope with this horrible state of mind.

thanks


----------



## alglaze

blackout15 said:


> I think that people who suffer from DP, tend to be very analytical. They ponder over life so hard, that their perception of existence becomes dream like, because they can't find any valid answers to explain life. That was my experience, at least. Trust me though, you're definitely not the only one like this.


re 
thats exactly what i am i find myself pondering the existence of humanity and and why we are alive and interact with each other. lets say someone is doing something ill think to myself how crazy it is that he or she was put here and that they are actually doing something (its really hard to explain).


----------



## thinkpositive

chippy! said:


> Best post I've ever read. Completely agree! There's definitely a link between being an analytical person and suffering with DP. Do them people who don't give a dam and do things without a thought get dp?
> It seems like post people who get dp are either lost, question the meaning of life, analyse every situation, or over think things deeply. Is there also a link with intelligence also maybe?


I got dp when i was 13 from a huge panic attack i had in my sleep. I woke up totally disconnected from myself and reality. I would say that I was always an introspective person with a very clear sense of right and wrong but I would say I was extremely analytical. What I can say is that with DP, i am constantly philosophizing and analyzing why people feel the way they feel and if i'm the only person who has ever experience this. Some people believe DP is, "spiritual enlightenment" i don't know about that. I guess it definitely makes one question things and stuff but it could also be simply that because people with DP feel like they're now different than everyone else because they are numb and shit start coming up with reasons those people are wrong. I don't really know.


----------



## thinkpositive

thinkpositive said:


> I got dp when i was 13 from a huge panic attack i had in my sleep. I woke up totally disconnected from myself and reality. I would say that I was always an introspective person with a very clear sense of right and wrong but I would say I was extremely analytical. What I can say is that with DP, i am constantly philosophizing and analyzing why people feel the way they feel and if i'm the only person who has ever experience this. Some people believe DP is, "spiritual enlightenment" i don't know about that. I guess it definitely makes one question things and stuff but it could also be simply that because people with DP feel like they're now different than everyone else because they are numb and shit start coming up with reasons those people are wrong. I don't really know.


I meant to say, "but i wouldn't say i was extremely analytical (before dp)"


----------



## kaitlyn_b

Yes I definitely do. I also get to where, even on my better days, that I feel like “if this is as good as it gets, it’s going to be a loooonnng shitty life” I am so negative about my DR. I hate the shit. I really try to be positive and let it go. I have often told people that say “well at least you don’t have cancer” My response to that is “ Well, at least I would know that what I had was going to come to an end with that disease” With DP/DR, it’s never ending 24-7 no meds help etc. I’m so over it.


----------



## Rogue Bullies

ss1984 said:


> When you are going through periods of derealization with your anxiety, do you ever feel like life seems meaningless? I sometimes start to get constant thoughts where I question what life is, and try to find an overall purpose. Everything seems sort of strange and I feel like I'm the only one who thinks this way while others just go on enjoying everything about life. w/b if you've ever had similar thoughts! When I'm not going through a period of anxiety and derealization, I feel totally happy and "normal," so these kinds of negative thoughts are very frightening to me.


I think about all kinds of crazy stuff now that I have DP. I think about this often like what is the point in anything, what is life and why are we here? I think its just part of the DP and when that fades so will the odd thoughts.


----------



## razer777

Whenever I get a really bad DP or DR episode the way everything seems so unreal and meaningless becomes very convincing to me and I begin to think that maybe the way I see the world when I'm DR'd is the true reality and when you're normal its just your mind being saturated with enough serotonin/dopamine to hide to the horrifying truth from you. When this happens though I can make myself feel better by being humble in that I'm just a human with an average mind and I probably can't come to any correct conclusions about the nature of reality, especially when I'm in a state of brain fog.


----------



## PositiveThinking!

razer777 said:


> Whenever I get a really bad DP or DR episode the way everything seems so unreal and meaningless becomes very convincing to me and I begin to think that maybe the way I see the world when I'm DR'd is the true reality and when you're normal its just your mind being saturated with enough serotonin/dopamine to hide to the horrifying truth from you. When this happens though I can make myself feel better by being humble in that I'm just a human with an average mind and I probably can't come to any correct conclusions about the nature of reality, especially when I'm in a state of brain fog.


Wait, you can feel better by "realizing" that this state allows us to see how crappy the world is? Teach me please, because I just can't lol

I struggle daily with horrible weird thoughts about the world and life in general, how weird and senseless it looks, I'm desperately trying to find a reason to live, so I'd be thankful if you could give me some tips :<


----------



## Gypsy85

I would like to add one question to this!

I started to have weird thoughts about life as well. They are unfortunately very negative, although what they tell is not what I rationally BELIEVE.

Guys, did you also start to think things life: Isn't anything we do in life absolutely pointless?? Isn't everything like putting activity after activity to make time pass, but without any real sense? Is there anything which honestly has a real PURPOSE?? (Before, horses were my purpose, but I have completely lost that one since DP).

If I don't find an answer to these question, I kind of panik, thinking, that I will never be happy again, if I cannot see a purpose in things.

Are these existential thoughts as well? (sorry for my dumb question, I'm not sure about this one)


----------



## Ames

Hi all, I feel the exact same right this moment.... I just keep thinking 'the world can't be real it's to complex to be real' ' is the world actually real or is this a dream?' it totally freaks me out to the point where I actually the think the world is fake! Is this normal for derealisation? Please someone help me! Will I ever feel normal again? I'm so scared at the moment and it's ruining my life! All my energy n thoughts are wondering whether the world is actually real or not? Please someone tell me I'm not going insane and that this will pass?? Thanku
Ames x


----------



## Ames

betty said:


> I question everything all the time like why do we speak like we do who said that the words we talk are correct who invented talking, who said that the pavement is a pavement why is everybody in the street doing the same things day in day out and not seeming to question it like i do just a lot of why why why really. Drives me nuts but that said i feel like i am the only one who sees the reality of it all and everybody else is oblivious to the truth they are the robots not me.


----------



## Ames

Betty I can relate to this you aren't alone in this! It's driving me nuts too! Don't no what to do? Im considering meds... Have you tried any for this? I was on citalopram for a week but it made me 100 tines worse! I'm taking kalms at the moment... They stop me panicking so much but I still get tge why why why?! Thoughts all the time! It feels Luke I'm stuck like this or the world is just full of nothing just something in my imagination n it's really scary x


----------



## Ames

Doctors starting me on fluoxetine in the morning.... I helped me a few years ago with derealisation n I also had postnatal depression and it did take the feelings away but I took myself off it because I felt better but not 100% so I should of stuck with it a lol longer I guess because it's come back now, a lot stronger then b4.... I suppose that different treatments works for different ppl, have u ever heard of the linden method? I'm waiting for my pack and apparently it's supposed to work really well with anxiety conditions including dr/dp so I'm going to try that.... Hopefully that helps.... Thanks for your reply, how long have u been feeling like thus if u don't mind me asking?


----------



## hockeyplaya9

my experience has been quite similar to everyones as well. i feel as if everything is strange and doesnt have meaning. i constantly think about it and slowly make my way to a panic attack. i also think why others dont do the same thing as me. i almost say to myself that there is something wrong with other people for not thinking how i do. prior to all of this i originally had generalized anxiety and started taking klonopin and gave lexapro a try. lexapro was a fail and i feel thats what brought me further into all these "mind games". i am now taking amitriptyline (elavil) for my anxiety and dont notice much difference. my anxiety about worrying about physical stuff such as head feelings, chest pain, heart palputations has vanished but i am now left with anxiety and panic over my thoughts. i think maybe being on meds is causing this but not quite sure. im currently seeing a psychologist and presenting all this info to them. all ive got out of it is to try to find ways to block these thoughts and stay busy. now if your looking for a way to make you feel better i like to think about the past and when i was "normal" with my thinking patterns and anxiety. kinda gives me some hope to do this. also, accept ur feelings and just carry on even though it can be scary and feel lonely. klonopin seems to help the panic portion of it but doesnt take away thinking akk the way. im still suffering as this just started about a week ago. ive been battling anxiety and panic for 4 months though and to make it harder im off at college away from family. best of luck to you all. shoot me emails if youd like to talk, sometimes it helps but then again it can make it worse.


----------



## katiej

u wrote this a year ago.. but that is me all over.. are u feeling any better.! any response wud b appreciated!!!!


----------



## Jack Bowlby

Gypsy85 said:


> I would like to add one question to this!
> 
> I started to have weird thoughts about life as well. They are unfortunately very negative, although what they tell is not what I rationally BELIEVE.
> 
> Guys, did you also start to think things life: Isn't anything we do in life absolutely pointless?? Isn't everything like putting activity after activity to make time pass, but without any real sense? Is there anything which honestly has a real PURPOSE?? (Before, horses were my purpose, but I have completely lost that one since DP).
> 
> If I don't find an answer to these question, I kind of panik, thinking, that I will never be happy again, if I cannot see a purpose in things.
> 
> Are these existential thoughts as well? (sorry for my dumb question, I'm not sure about this one)


im so happy i read this, i have been feeling this same way... i keep over thinking and over thinking and im afraid that i will never be better because i cant stop thinking how pointless it all is.....its like im loosing my mind.


----------



## bealesy

Everyone has wrote this over a year ago how is everyone feeling ru feeling better and how did u do it


----------

